# What are the mental benefits of yoga?



## Derek Wilson (Mar 30, 2020)

Yoga is the best used to obtain therapeutic effects, therapeutic yoga is used to improve health on a physical, mental, emotional and energetic level. For more info, visit this article


Therapeutic yoga exercises are very simple and with constant practice you can prevent and fight different types of physical and mental conditions.


Breathing is one of the pillars on which yoga is based . A good breathing, deep and relaxed, make our body oxygenate much better, and as a result you get a great benefit to health in general.


The stimulation of the vegetative nervous system facilitates the state of relaxation , which is ideal to act against many problems. Especially of mental or psychological type such as stress, anguish, depression, etc. The inability to relax can also bring problems in the digestive system and alterations such as high blood pressure or tachycardia. These conditions and many more can be treated with therapeutic yoga.


*Some of the benefits of therapeutic yoga are:*


Relieves tension and reduces anxiety
The relaxation and concentration calm the mind
Improves posture and body flexibility
Promotes the development of memory and attention
Relieves depressive states
Increases resistance to diseases
Improves communication with others
It promotes self-esteem
Expands the field of consciousness
Promotes good nasal breathing

For a newbie, get guidance from the quality teacher and then go through in it. Otherwise, you may get an injury. Thanks!


----------



## SteveWeber (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, my son 15 years old doing yoga with me. 
And seems is good not only for adults, but for teens as well. 
Yoga is invariably associated with the concepts of relaxation, meditation and rest from the reality surrounding us. The teenage period is often presented as a time when a person is full of energy and is in constant search for something new. However, if you look, it can be noted that yoga classes contribute to the development of young people who are in their infancy and are constantly under pressure from the outside. Pressure in the school environment, endless changes or even serious problems in the family - stress factors are enough for teenagers. The rhythm of life accelerates and leaves young people experiencing a period of formation, very little time to understand themselves and get used to significant changes. Meanwhile, yoga primarily represents a moment of respite during which the teenager is alone with himself. He gradually learns to feel various parts of his body. Then, well-being and peace are achieved, not to mention excellent physical fitness and flexibility.


----------



## Nellie Rodriguez (Apr 30, 2020)

SteveWeber said:


> Hi, my son 15 years old doing yoga with me.
> And seems is good not only for adults, but for teens as well.
> Yoga is invariably associated with the concepts of relaxation, meditation and rest from the reality surrounding us. The teenage period is often presented as a time when a person is full of energy and is in constant search for something new. However, if you look, it can be noted that yoga classes contribute to the development of young people who are in their infancy and are constantly under pressure from the outside. Pressure in the school environment, endless changes or even serious problems in the family - stress factors are enough for teenagers. The rhythm of life accelerates and leaves young people experiencing a period of formation, very little time to understand themselves and get used to significant changes. Meanwhile, yoga primarily represents a moment of respite during which the teenager is alone with himself. He gradually learns to feel various parts of his body. Then, well-being and peace are achieved, not to mention excellent physical fitness and flexibility.


Ha, my daughter also doing and also 15. I am completly agree that yoga is so much usefull for them. Just what different for teens that yoga should be primarily focused on action, rather than thinking, that is, thinking should be the result of action in the medium or long term. This is an age for which the knowledge of one?s own body, new feelings and emotions is relevant. It follows that the classes should be more rhythmic and less saturated with theory - the instructor should adapt to the teenager, and not opposite. In no case should yoga classes be boring or cause pain. The teenager should not be overworked by holding a difficult position for too long or devoting too much time to stretching.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 18, 2020)

SteveWeber said:


> Hi, my son 15 years old doing yoga with me.
> And seems is good not only for adults, but for teens as well.
> Yoga is invariably associated with the concepts of relaxation, meditation and rest from the reality surrounding us. The teenage period is often presented as a time when a person is full of energy and is in constant search for something new. However, if you look, it can be noted that yoga classes contribute to the development of young people who are in their infancy and are constantly under pressure from the outside. Pressure in the school environment, endless changes or even serious problems in the family - stress factors are enough for teenagers. The rhythm of life accelerates and leaves young people experiencing a period of formation, very little time to understand themselves and get used to significant changes. Meanwhile, yoga primarily represents a moment of respite during which the teenager is alone with himself. He gradually learns to feel various parts of his body. Then, well-being and peace are achieved, not to mention excellent physical fitness and flexibility.



It is better to start from childhood and it is the best time. Learning to be in control of the mind instead of letting the mind control us is the purpose of meditation. Meditation helps you learn-
1. to focus, 
2. it also helps you learn to relax when necessary. 

Meditation has been proven to help students-
1. improve their test scores, 
2. learning capabilities, 
3. social skills and 
4. comprehension skills.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 18, 2020)

Nellie Rodriguez said:


> Ha, my daughter also doing and also 15. I am completly agree that yoga is so much usefull for them. Just what different for teens that yoga should be primarily focused on action, rather than thinking, that is, thinking should be the result of action in the medium or long term. This is an age for which the knowledge of one?s own body, new feelings and emotions is relevant. It follows that the classes should be more rhythmic and less saturated with theory - the instructor should adapt to the teenager, and not opposite. In no case should yoga classes be boring or cause pain. The teenager should not be overworked by holding a difficult position for too long or devoting too much time to stretching.



That's amazing. Meditation is healthy for everyone regardless of age.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 25, 2020)

Yoga helps you focus on your present
Yoga helps with inner peace
It's the best stress and anxiety reliever
Yoga helps you build a sense of self


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 31, 2020)

One example I would mention here is. I.e when you are very stressed all people feel head ache. As per accuponture when ever we feel stressed energy blocks in nerve's and which become pain in a long run. So in accuponture they realise that energy blocked with the help of needle's. I have been doing meditation and yoga. If I say you can get same relief of one night sleep in doing just 20min meditation.

Yoga helps destress the mind and helps it find peace. It also helps reduce disorders like anxiety. It increases endurance, strength and flexibility of the body. Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 6, 2020)

The benefits of yoga provide both instant gratification and lasting transformation. In the fitness world, both are extremely important. Too much time with too few results can be incredibly discouraging, and monotonous routines week after week can lead to stagnation. I love to yoga. It's good for health. 

Yoga can change your physical and mental capacity quickly, while preparing the mind and body for long-term health. Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 13, 2020)

I am practising Iyengar Yoga, a form yoga that works on all levels of the body mind and spirit. Yoga postures improve flexibility and work organically on the body helping to overcome many symptoms of ageing including stiff necks, aching joints, back pain and insomnia. Yoga can be practiced to any age and beginners find an immediate improvement in balance. postural alignment and flexibility.


----------



## ChristopherForte (Sep 1, 2020)

In order not to depend on anyone's opinion and leadership, you need to find an income option that you will enjoy, I found one on oddsdigger.com/blog/poisson-distribution-explained


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 14, 2020)

ChristopherForte said:


> This is not your relevant forum. Be careful please.



Ok?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 21, 2020)

Yoga is used to improve many other mental health conditions like Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) and autism. People have used yoga for elderly individuals with cognitive failure, what we call minimal cognitive impairment.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 28, 2020)

Try Raja yoga. Raja yoga is a form of many other things, which include yogasana, meditation, and so on. The patient helps himself to recover. We use yogasanas and pranayama, which are very well incorporated as part of Raja yoga. Thanks you so much!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 5, 2020)

?Yoga has a positive effects on the brain In people who have meditated for several years, compared to those who haven't, it has been found that some brain regions are more preserved than the others.


Research has found that regular practice of yoga:



Increases overall brain wave activity and improves cognition
Improves mood, relieves depression and anxiety, and improves stress response
Enhances focus and memory in kids and improves learning and academic performance

I still lift weights 3x a week and my strength and mobility have gone through the roof in the past year since starting yoga.


----------

